# GEARHEADS Help! Thrown rod QR25DE. Engine Swap. Opinions, suggestions, recommends?



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup y'all. So yes sad but true, either a journal or main bearing is out. Having a new engine shipped. I drive aggressively; I think the oil got too low and a bearing was starved of oil at some point. Hard to believe, but I'm passed the "why, oh why?!" point now. While the engine is out and new one is going in, what are some things that I should be thinking of? I am fairly new to Nissans, but I was thinking of the basics - new water pump, Moshimoto radiator, already running Stillen headers, maybe underdrive pulleys... So, give me some other ideas. While it's a part, what are some things I absolutely would be stupid not to do... Some things would be good to invest in now, and some things that I could consider? Thanks in advance for all suggestions.

Oh by the way this is not a track car or anything. I drive it 25,000 miles a year so I like to do moderate updates to improve performance/efficiency (driving enjoyment as well) and safety. Thanks!

2009 Altima 2.5 S


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

since you have a header, did you up-grade the exhaust?


----------



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> since you have a header, did you up-grade the exhaust?



Before the engine threw a rod, yes that was in the works. A friend of mine fabs custom exhausts and he will make one, probably with Magnaflow mufflers and a high-flow cat just for fun. It's been a bit cold in WA the last six months to play with exhaust though.


----------



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

ARE there any UD pulleys for this car? I see lightweight pulleys but I can't anyone who sells UD pulleys...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent looked in a long time but where are you finding the lightened pulleys? (I dont want ud)


----------



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> I havent looked in a long time but where are you finding the lightened pulleys? (I dont want ud)


I'll probably do these: 

2J-Racing Lightweight Crank Pulley QR25DE

Both pulleys - the PS UD pully and lightweight main


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the OBX pulleys:

OBX Blue Underdrive Crank Pulley 02-07 Nissan Altima/Sentra 2.5L QR25DE : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there a difference? Same price.... The OBX are not UD pulleys either, they are just lightweight (they under-drive via lower parasitic loss, rotational mass - same as 2J). 

From OBX site: "Designed to replace the OEM crank pulley, OBX Underdrive Crank Pulleys designed to be *lighter than the stock pulley. By reducing the rotational mass,* the engine uses less power to turn the crankshaft which translates into more available horsepower and torque. "


----------



## GloryCruiser (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay so at this point it looks like I'll be doing this during the engine swap: 

Moshimoto radiator
OBX Silicone radiator hoses
2J (or equivalent) UD/lightweight pulleys
Water pump 

And that's about it since I haven't heard much otherwise. Looking at software, but need to read more in the forums.


----------

